# Just Relized I Was An Outbacker



## TexasBorn (May 15, 2007)

I was leaving a state park and another Outback was coming twards me on the two lane road. I gave him a huge wave and a smile. Made me think of the old "Save the wave" Corvette deal awhile back.

Gota love the Outback.

Chris


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

TexasBorn said:


> I was leaving a state park and another Outback was coming twards me on the two lane road. I gave him a huge wave and a smile. Made me think of the old "Save the wave" Corvette deal awhile back.
> 
> Gota love the Outback.
> 
> Chris


When on I-64 in Virginia today we passed 2 Outbacks within a 20 mile span. We get the same feeling everytime! Ain't it great!

Darlene


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

We are new to the TT family. On our maiden voyage we passed a number of other tt's and 5ers. Was wondering what the tt etiquette is as far as waiving goes.









With bikes everone waves at each other. Doesn't matter if your on a cruiser or crotch rocket, it's like a fraternity.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

my heart still races everytime I see another OB on the road even after the years with the OB

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Although I've seen them from afar from the road while passing them parked in a campground, we haven't passed another Outback on the road yet









Looking forward to the day that I get to wave like a crazy person myself!









Yep! You're definitely an Outbacker


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, TexasBorn! Hope we can wave at you one of these days!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Texasborn,

Welcome to Outbackers. You already love the Outback and you will love the site. Being a native Texan myself. (I still fly the Lone Star flag along with Old Glory and the Volunteer State flag on my Outback). Anyway, as I recall everything is big in Texas including hospitality. When I go home to Texas everyone waves at everyone else. It's a Texas thang. Again, welcome to the group.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

A couple of times I've waved at a fellow Outback owner and then realized they probably thought I was a bit strange.... I didn't have my Outback behind me!









Walter


----------

